# Python Lint???



## ltuscany (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I've been doing some searching online but haven't found anything very helpful so far. I need to check over some python scripts at work and was wondering if anyone had experience with any lint software for python.

I tried using pyChecker but can't get it up and running. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? 

Thanks, Lance T.

(I'm running XP BTW)


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

I don't do Python yet, but a quick search through Gentoo's package management system found me pylint. pyflakes was a passive checker in the list.

Can't really help with getting them going though since I don't use Windows for much (pretty much only when there's a work or academic requirement for it - or if I had time to mess with C#).


----------

